# Song Choice Mafia [NIGHT 2]



## Coloursfall (Aug 27, 2011)

Night falls over the Concert Hall. 

Little do all the Song-people know, one of their number may not wake up in the morning...

*[48 HRS for night actions]*


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

The day comes quietly, the sun filtering through windows onto the sleeping songs, who wake one by one...except for _This is War_, who is missing...the songs start to search the vast concert hall, and they soon come upon the missing one in the sound booth.  There are a few squeals from the startled songs, and some even recoil from what they find.

_This is War_ is hanging from a boom microphone by their neck, many wires holding them up, and there is much blood over their body and the floor. Their head has a wide hole in it from ear to ear, through the centre of their skull, and brain matter and skull fragments litter the floor. There is a bloody message on the walls.







SHOULD HAVE LISTENED
SHOULD HAVE LISTENED
SHOULD HAVE LISTENED​
*This is War (Phantom)* is dead. They were *Innocent.* 24 HRS for talking.

I had to randomize *FOUR* actions tonight. This is *UNACCEPTABLE*.


----------



## Sylph (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

That was...morbid. Very morbid and...yikes.


----------



## M&F (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [NIGHT 0]*

Well, would you look at that, we have enough veggies to make some wicked salad.

Will try to make a more worthwhile input later.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Based on my knowledge of the songs, I nominate *Metallica Fanboy*.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Why? what is his song?


----------



## Light (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*



Effercon said:


> Based on my knowledge of the songs, I nominate *Metallica Fanboy*.


I'm seconding but not voting yet.

So I kinda put together a suspicion list based on the songs:

Glace - lover?
HighMoon - vanilla or doctor?
Zora of Termina - vigilante?
Flower Doll - lover?
Mai - mafia, townsperson or alien?
Doc Scratch - tracker?
Zapi - bodyguard?
Metallica Fanboy - don or miller?
Respect the Blade - mafia or beloved prince?
Karkat Vantas - what is this i don't even
RK-10 - jack-of-all-trades, inspector or vanilla?
Skyman - seer, possibly lover?
LegendarySeeker99 - Silencer ?
Effercon - seer or double-voter?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> Why? what is his song?


Master of Puppets.


----------



## Sylph (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

*reviews Metallica's song*

Hm..I can see why you would think he would be a mafia, and I agree with you there. It does show leanings to Mafia or some kind of controller role in general. Though it is early in the game and all we have for leads are our songs, we have to use what we can get so we can take down these music killers.

So, as a bandwagon is it, *Metallica Fanboy*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Bandwagon for suspicious song yaaay!
*MF*
So who else do we think is Mafia.


----------



## Glace (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Metallica Fanboy*.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

I AINT EVEN INSPECTOR/JACKOFALLTRADES

*MF*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, from what I can gather, Master of Puppets sounds like it would be either a Mafia don role or a sort of Cult Leader role, neither of which are very good things to have around (I'm remembering that right, right? The Cult Leader is the role that can "recruit" a certain number of members and if he dies they die? That might've been just the one game I played though... I dunno, it's been a while since I done Mafia at all so let me know if I'm wrong.) That said, my vote goes to *Metallica Fanboy.*


----------



## Light (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Metallica Fanboy* was kind of asking for it picking that song, wasn't he? It by no means means he's mafia, but his song is by far the most appropriate for that role. Which is why I think there's not a bad chance he's actually miller.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

_Bandwagon's full, please catch another..._

Guess I should follow the bandwagoners.

*Metallica Fanboy*


----------



## M&F (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Woah hey, guys, wouldn't that be far too easy?

I could be the puppet as much as I could be the master. The lyrics show both points of view.


----------



## Zapi (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

The fact that you might be mafia is the only major lead we have at this point, though, and since it's a bit difficult to inactive lynch on on D1 and quite useless to abstain, people are going to be compelled to vote for you.

After listening to your song, you do have a point, so I'm holding my vote for now.

Also, I will just say that Light is pretty far off with my role (where did you get bodyguard from, anyway?).


----------



## M&F (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Well, if a bit reckless, it's a valid policy lynch.

Might as well claim, since it won't really matter. I'm a channeller. I can use the role powers of dead players, without knowing what they are. Well, I never got the chance, since I'm going to be the second to go down, I guess.

Just goes for show that the role and the song may not always match THAT well, so, I'd advise you guys to ease up on the role speculation from song content.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

Me too, Light. How did you even get that?


----------



## Mai (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

I haven't listened to all of the songs here yet, but I do want to mention that if those lyrics are in any song's other than Phantom's, that makes for a good lynch target.

I feel compelled to believe Metallica, so I'll *abstain.* 

On Light's role list: I don't really think it's to be taken _that_ seriously. I can't say how accurately he pegged my role, considering what he said. Mafia, townsperson or alien? Why, I think those are the _three most common alliances in Mafia!_ Other than serial killer (which could be justified with Horrible being on his own), lover (Horrible's crush on Penny), and jester (just a less lethal version of alien), I can't think of any other role that doesn't fit into the pattern somehow.

I guess I'm unpredictable. x3


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

*ABSTAIN BEFORE WE LOSE THAT GUY*


----------



## Zapi (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

*abstain* for now I guess


----------



## Glace (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Abstain*.


----------



## Light (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*



Zapi said:


> Also, I will just say that Light is pretty far off with my role (where did you get bodyguard from, anyway?).


It came from that main chorus part that talks about a showdown with the devil.



Chief Zackrai said:


> Me too, Light. How did you even get that?


Basically what I got from that was the writer is watching his love walk around the beach. So that's the connection I made anyway. (This exercise takes a bit of creativity if you're going to do it for every song.) And yes, it was really not meant to be taken too seriously.

And, *abstain*. MF makes a good point about his song. And it really helps that he claimed. (I didn't even know that role existed.)


----------



## Coloursfall (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

As darkness starts to fill the hall, the songs realize they don't have much time...a hasty vote is called, though a bit more discussion causes a few to go back on their previous votes, and a few to decide they would rather not kill...but not enough. The vote stands with one vote more for the death of the accused.

_Master of Puppets_  is dragged to the stage and bound at the wrists, all the songs quite aware of what waits for the chosen sacrifice. And sure enough, as soon as the hall is dark, the beast emerges, grasping _Master of Puppets_ in its glowing claws, and dragging the condemned song into the darkness, not heeding his screams.






*
Master of Puppets (Metallica Fanboy)* is dead. he was *Innocent. 24 HRS* for actions.​


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [NIGHT 1]*

The dawn comes again, and the songs wake and slowly rise from their sleeping areas, milling about for a little while as they wake up, and finally counting their numbers...two are missing. 

_From Now On We Are Enemies_ is found first, sprawled on the floor in a pool of his own blood, chest riddled with bullets. The group of songs eyes the body uneasily, a few opting to poke at him a bit, bit they soon move on to look for the other missing song.  He is found soon enough, a bit beyond the first body.

_Push th' Little Daisies_ is dangling from the curtain rod, a slick, shining rope around his neck. There is blood dripping from his torso, where a messy hole gapes in his torso, organs spilling forth like something ripped them out with little care for cleanliness. It is then, in one sickening moment, that the gathered songs realize...that isn't rope holding him up. His small intestine is looped haphazardly around his neck in a noose, slick and shiny with viscera and blood.

The group stares in silence for a moment, then the body slowly falls from where it hangs, landing with a sickening wet _plop_ onto the stage.  Upon closer inspection, the songs discover what look like teeth marks on the edges of the body's torn belly, and words carved over his forehead.

HAD IT COMING​
*From Now On We Are Enemies (RespectTheBlade) is dead. he was Innocent.
Push th' Little Daisies (Karkat Vantas) is dead. He was Innocent.

24 HRS* for discussion.

I randomized 5 actions tonight. any more of this and I will start the modkills.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 2]*

...Oh god they are starting to eat them? Seriously?

Also...I saw that kill method in a "Scream" movie. It was actually kinda cool in the movie how they found the girl.

...anyways, two people died this time. How the hell did that happen?


----------



## Skyman (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 2]*

I'm wondering how two people died as well, myself. Must have been something that we don't already know.

EDIT: Well, seeing as we don't know enough yet, and the last person we lynched was innocent, I say we *Abstain* for today.


----------



## Light (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 2]*

One was a vig kill. The second death follows the pattern of gruesome hanging with a special message. The first has been "riddled with bullets".

*Abstain* for now.

EDIT: do we need a majority of the town for a decision, or just a majority of the voters?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 2]*

That first kill has to be a vig kill. No way it's not.

I say *No Vote* for now.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 1]*

*Abstain*.


----------



## Zapi (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 2]*

*Abstain* bandwagon yay...


----------



## Sylph (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 2]*

What else can we do, Zapi? We have no leads this time around and we've been wrong before...

*Abstain*


----------



## Glace (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 2]*

*Abstain*.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Song Choice Mafia [DAY 2]*

(sorry about the delay)

The night comes with near silence. None of the songs can even bear to speak to one another, watching warily in the gathering gloom.  They do manage to decide on one thing however - no deaths today.

Somewhere far away, there is the sound of something...stirring.

*No-one* has died. *24 HRS* for night actions.


----------

